# "Turn Up/Down" Radio



## Kos

Cześć wszystkim. 
I have a simple question this time.  What would be the best choice of verbs to use when saying "to turn up/ turn down" the radio?  I was listening to the radio the other day and it suddenly occured to me that I don't know how to say this. (Hehe głupio mi ) My guess would be:
podgłośnić/ rozkręcić radio - to turn up the radio
I don't really have a guess for "to turn down the radio".

By the way, just for confirmation purposes, can one ask "co jest grane w radiu?" or is it better to ask "co leci w radiu"?

Będę barzdo wdzięczny za odpowiedzi. 
-Kos


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi, it's:

podgłośnić, podkręcić, dać głośniej, zrobić głośniej 

vs.

ściszyć, przyciszyć, zrobić ciszej

- these are commonly used (no matter how (in)correct they may seem).

I believe technically it should be "zwiększyć/zmniejszyć głośność", but no-one would use that in common speech.

"Co leci w radiu?" is definitely a better choice than "co jest grane w radiu?". 
You could also go for "Co grają w radiu?" though.


----------



## Thomas1

weź głośniej/ciszej
ścisz radio
ścisz trochę
are what I commonly hear (these are in the 2nd person sing imperative)+ those with zrobić given by Bezier.





BezierCurve said:


> Hi, it's:
> 
> podgłośnić, podkręcić, dać głośniej, zrobić głośniej
> 
> vs.
> 
> ściszyć, przyciszyć, zrobić ciszej
> 
> - these are commonly used (no matter how (in)correct they may seem).
> 
> I believe technically it should be "zwiększyć/zmniejszyć głośność", but no-one would use that in common speech.
> 
> "Co leci w radiu?" is definitely a better choice than "co jest grane w radiu?".
> You could also go for "Co grają w radiu?" though.


'głośność' sounds indeed odd in common parlance. Perhaps another option might be: zmniejszyć/zwiększyć natężenie głosu?


----------



## Kos

Thank you both very much.   This info is very useful.


----------



## robin74

And "rozkręcić radio" would actually mean "to dismantle a radio"


----------



## Kos

I'm revisiting this thread since I have another question related to it.  How would we say "to change the (radio) station". Ex: The radio is playing a song that you don't like, so you say to driver (assuming you are in a car) "Can you change the station?". My guesses are "Zmień stację" and "Ustaw stację". I'm pretty sure that "ustawic stację" means to set or choose a station, but I don't know if we can use it to mean "to change" the station. "Zmień stację" seems like a good choice, but its seems like it could be a calque or too broad of a sentence i.e. The person you're talking to doesn't know what type of "station" is being discussed: _gas, fire, police, t.v, etc_.
Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedzi. 
-Kos


----------



## NotNow

We say _zmień kanał_.  I have also heard others say it, but I don't know how universal it is.


----------



## Faycelina

Thomas1 said:


> weź głośniej/ciszej


I've never heard these ones! 
I'd say *daj głośniej / daj ciszej *or *ścisz.*


----------



## Thomas1

Kos said:


> I'm revisiting this thread since I have another question related to it.  How would we say "to change the (radio) station". Ex: The radio is playing a song that you don't like, so you say to driver (assuming you are in a car) "Can you change the station?". My guesses are "Zmień stację" and "Ustaw stację". I'm pretty sure that "ustawic stację" means to set or choose a station, but I don't know if we can use it to mean "to change" the station. "Zmień stację" seems like a good choice, but its seems like it could be a calque or too broad of a sentence i.e. The person you're talking to doesn't know what type of "station" is being discussed: _gas, fire, police, t.v, etc_.
> Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedzi.
> -Kos


Apart from NotNow's suggestion, which, by the way, I would tend to hear while someone's asking for changing the TV channel (but this may be entirely personal), you can use: 
Zmień na coś innego.
Przełącz (na coś innego). (theoretically, only if the radio in question has buttons you use to change stations).
Weź na coś innego.
Weź przełącz (na coś innego). (the last two are the most informal to me).
As to your suggestions: Zmień stację would certainly be understood in the meaning you intend to convey. Especially if there's a radio on and you're asking for changing the station, there wouldn't be any confusion. Though I don't hear it, or at least don't remember hearing it, but it may well be used by some. 'Ustaw stację' means 'tune in the radiostation'. 



Faycelina said:


> I've never heard these ones! [...]


Have you _really_ not heard them, Faycelina? This wording is quite common in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Have you _really_ not heard them, Faycelina? This wording is quite common in my neck of the woods.


 
I have never heard this either. It must be a local dialect.


----------



## El Torero

NotNow said:


> We say _zmień kanał_.  I have also heard others say it, but I don't know how universal it is.



_kanał_ is pretty suitable when discussing the tv. _Stacja_ is an obvious choice relating to the radio, so I'd say "zmień stację".


----------



## dn88

Faycelina said:


> I've never heard these ones!
> I'd say *daj głośniej / daj ciszej *or *ścisz.*



I can easily imagine someone saying *weź/daj* or even *zrób głośniej/ciszej* in an informal setting.



El Torero said:


> _kanał_ is pretty suitable when discussing the tv. _Stacja_ is an obvious choice relating to the radio, so I'd say "zmień stację".



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Kos

Thank you all very much for clearing this up for me. This is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## dn88

You're welcome! And one more thing I missed in my previous post - I would not say "podgłośnić", the correct word is "pogłośnić", without the extra "d".


----------



## Ben Jamin

dn88 said:


> You're welcome! And one more thing I missed in my previous post - I would not say "podgłośnić", the correct word is "pogłośnić", without the extra "d".


 In what way is "pogłośnić" better/more correct than "podgłośnić"?
Neither of them belongs to standard speech, nor could it be used in writing.


----------



## dn88

Ben Jamin said:


> In what way is "pogłośnić" better/more correct than "podgłośnić"?
> Neither of them belongs to standard speech, nor could it be used in writing.



Even though some might consider it informal, "pogłośnić" is actually the correct spelling listed in most dictionaries and the form I often use in everyday speech.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dn88 said:


> Even though some might consider it informal, "pogłośnić" is actually the correct spelling listed in most dictionaries and the form I often use in everyday speech.


 As an expatriate I apperently lag behind the development. "In my times" the only accepted formal form was "zrobić głośniej" or "zwiększyć głośność". "Pogłośnić" makes me think of "pogłos", while "podgłośnić" is a self contradictory word (pod meaning 'under'). If I were to propose a word, I would prefer "zgłośnić", as a parallel to "ściszyć".


----------



## BezierCurve

> "podgłośnić" is a self contradictory word


 
Not necessarily. It's been made up following same pattern as "podsycić", "podciągnąć", "podskoczyć" etc.


----------



## Thomas1

To me 'podgłośnić' is a colloquial word, I hear it, but don't use it much because of the somewhat cumbersome impertative form: podgłośnij. I have certainly heard 'pogłośnić' but it feels sort of foreign to me because I don't hear it often.





dn88 said:


> You're welcome! And one more thing I missed in my previous post - I would not say "podgłośnić", the correct word is "pogłośnić", without the extra "d".


Dn88, the fact that the word isn't in dictionaries isn't equal to its being  incorrect, is it?  Enjoy.

EDIT: One more thing that's just occurred to me: I also use and hear 'podgłoś' (needless to say, a colloquial word).


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> To me 'podgłośnić' is a colloquial word, I hear it, but don't use it much because of the somewhat cumbersome impertative form: podgłośnij. I have certainly heard 'pogłośnić' but it feels sort of foreign to me because I don't hear it often.



For me, it's exactly the opposite. I'm having a really hard time trying to recall the last time I heard "podgłośnić". I'm even more surprised that it seems to be so widely used. If I hadn't read this thread, I'd probably still frown on anyone saying it, most likely thinking they were trying to sound funny. But now I'll have to grin and bear it, I guess...



Thomas1 said:


> Dn88, the fact that the word isn't in dictionaries isn't equal to its being  incorrect, is it?  Enjoy.
> 
> EDIT: One more thing that's just occurred to me: I also use and hear 'podgłoś' (needless to say, a colloquial word).



Yet another weird word. I would totally _*not*_ use it.


----------

